# First adventure readers please



## RangerWickett (May 20, 2011)

We'll be going to layout pretty soon, and I wanted to share the text of the first adventure to get some comments from GMs who might end up running the campaign. Could I get two volunteers, please? 

It's about 35,000 words (though 6k of that is stat blocks) -- longer than I planned, but there's a fair bit of exposition to do at the start of a long campaign. I'm hoping it doesn't get come across as unnecessarily wordy. And while I plan to do some more playtests of the combat encounters, I'd like thoughts on whether they sound exciting.

Oh, to clarify, this is for the 4e version. Only once I've got this one settled will we work on the Pathfinder conversion.


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2011)

*raises hand* Looking forward to the AP.


----------



## SteveC (May 20, 2011)

I'd be happy to help you out. My group will definitely be playing through the AP, so I'm very excited about it. As a former English major, it will be fun to actually put some of those skills to use.


----------



## gideonpepys (May 20, 2011)

*Am I too late?*

I'm guessing it's too late to throw my hat into the ring here, but I would love to get a sneak peak at a campaign I will almost certainly be running with two different groups.


----------



## Colmarr (May 20, 2011)

Oh god yes, PLEASE PICK ME!

I'm helpful, really. Remember the treasure thread


----------



## RangerWickett (May 20, 2011)

I suppose 4 sets of eyes wouldn't hurt. Okay, could each of you please email me at ryanznock@gmail.com? I'll reply with the document. I'll send it as a .docx file unless you need me to do otherwise.


----------



## gideonpepys (May 20, 2011)

Woot!!


----------



## Colmarr (May 20, 2011)

RangerWickett said:


> Okay, could each of you please email me at ryanznock@gmail.com? I'll reply with the document. I'll send it as a .docx file unless you need me to do otherwise.




Done.

Other than the specific request for feedback on whether the encounters seem exciting, is there anything in particular you do or don't want us to look for? Spelling/grammar? Typos?

And what's the deadline for the feedback?


----------



## SteveC (May 20, 2011)

Sounds good. I've emailed you. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Noodle (May 21, 2011)

Colmarr said:


> Done.
> 
> Other than the specific request for feedback on whether the encounters seem exciting, is there anything in particular you do or don't want us to look for? Spelling/grammar? Typos?
> 
> And what's the deadline for the feedback?




Colmarr, if it's OK with Morrus/Ranger, would you mind posting some thoughts either here or on Astral Sea?  I got hooked on your SoW encounter reviews.  I'm mostly interested on how the Zeitgeist encounters compare.


----------



## Morrus (May 21, 2011)

Noodle said:


> Colmarr, if it's OK with Morrus/Ranger, would you mind posting some thoughts either here or on Astral Sea? I got hooked on your SoW encounter reviews. I'm mostly interested on how the Zeitgeist encounters compare.




I don't think privately shared unfinshed development drafts reviewed publically would be very fair to our marketing efforts.

(Just so it's clear, folks - if Ryan privately sends you a copy of a draft, that _is_ confidential material you're privy to.  Though I'm sure nobody needs to be told that; we have a good bunch of folk on here).


----------



## Noodle (May 22, 2011)

Fair enough.  I'll be patient.  (sigh)


----------



## Colmarr (May 22, 2011)

Morrus said:


> I don't think privately shared unfinshed development drafts reviewed publically would be very fair to our marketing efforts.




Didn't need to tell me. My first thought was "I don't think that would be appropriate".

Noodle, I will be posting a campaign review/discussion thread somewhere on ENworld (not sure yet whether here or in Story Hour) once things are officially up and running, so hang tight. Of course, my group plays fortnightly - and slowly at that - so most Zeigeist groups will outpace the recaps/reviews I suspect.


----------



## Noodle (May 22, 2011)

No problem.  Just wanted to clarify my initial request - I didn't mean for it to sound like I was asking for a full-up review, merely some initial thoughts after seeing the first adventure.  I just mentioned Colmarr's SoW reviews as an indicator that I trust his opinion.  I was hoping for something a bit more meaty than 'it looks awesome!' but only if the proprietors were OK with it.  Obviously Morrus isn't, and I respect that.  

OK - Back into my lurky hole and waiting for June x (or whenever Z release date is) to subscribe.


----------



## gideonpepys (May 22, 2011)

It looks awesome.


----------



## Colmarr (May 23, 2011)

With a nod to Noodle's sanity, I have to agree with Gideonpepys.

It looks awesome.


----------



## Aoirorentsu (May 25, 2011)

*Too Late?*

Hi.  I realize I may be really late to the game here, but I just saw this.  By all appearances, Zeitgeist is right up my and my players' alley and I'd very much like to run it.  Would it still be possible to participate in this early read-through?

Thanks
Aoi


----------



## RangerWickett (May 26, 2011)

Aoirorentsu said:


> Hi.  I realize I may be really late to the game here, but I just saw this.  By all appearances, Zeitgeist is right up my and my players' alley and I'd very much like to run it.  Would it still be possible to participate in this early read-through?
> 
> Thanks
> Aoi




Sorry, but that's all for now. We don't want to show it off too much before it's nice and polished and properly laid-out. Shouldn't be too long now.


----------



## kcannell (May 26, 2011)

Looking forward to the Pathfinder version!


----------

